#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Golden Belly Barb

## dirtydog

*Golden Belly Barb*

*Alternative names*; Lemon Fin Barb, Diamond Shark, Golden Belly Barb  * 
Synonyms;* _Barbus daruphani_ * 
Sexing;* Very difficult to visually sex. 
* Origin;* Found in Asia in the Maeklong, Mekong and Chao Phraya basins on the Malay Peninsula.   *

Tank compatibility*
 This fish is relatively sociable so does best kept in groups of at least 3-4 or more. May eat smaller fish so keep with similar sized robust tank mates only. * 
Diet* 
 Almost anything. Will accept dry, frozen and live foods, and will also appreciate some vegetable matter in the diet. Will occasionally eat plants in the aquarium. *
Feeding regime*
 Once to three times daily. Has a bottomless appetite so feed with caution.  * 
Environment Specifics* 
 Plenty of open swimming space is needed for this fish, which will thrash about if frightened of surprised. Plants may be eaten. * 
Behaviour* 
 A very active, large shoaling species.   *
Hypsibarbus wetmorei** Identification* 
 There are many similar fish, but these fish aren't common in the aquarium trade. Can be distinguished from the Tinfoil Barb  by the orange/yellow fins in the Lemon-Fin, and the Red fins in Tinfoils.

*Thai Freshwater Fish*

----------

